# Looking for artists reminiscent of Mamaleek, The Body, Pharmokon and Aluk Todolo



## cyberjock (Nov 26, 2016)

Feed me, mamabirds


----------



## CT I (Nov 27, 2016)

cyberjock said:


> Feed me, mamabirds


Gnaw Their Tongues


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 28, 2016)

if you like experimental music and haven't done so already get into Coil - most of their stuff is on YouTube - i recommend 'Horse Rotorvator' , 'Stolen and Contaminated Songs' , 'Black Antlers' , 'Scatology' , 'Loves Secret Domain' - they were a pair of highly intellectual, highly twisted gay pagans who refused to compromise in any way, producing some unique and beautiful music in their time....................................................


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 28, 2016)

if you want experimental industrial noise what about Whitehouse / William Bennett ? - he was the original ' power electronics ' guy - personally i think they're a one trick pony but a lot of people into that scene rate 'em highly ...............................


----------



## cyberjock (Nov 28, 2016)

I love Neo-folk/power electronics/martial industrial artists, Coil, Current 93, Diamanda Galas, Death in June, Psychic TV, Chris and Cosey, MZ. 412, Hunting Lodge, Robert Turman, Drew McDowall, that's my shit, muh duder. 

I was more so trying to keep it to strictly the experimental/USBM scene. There's other great artists in that realm also like Wolf Eyes, Nyodene D and Maddie Kuzak, but there's also a fuck ton of meh to sift through.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 28, 2016)

yeah I hear you about the 'meh' factor - where does experimental end and shite begin ? to be honest I had to Google the 4 artists in the thread title as i'd never heard of any of 'em previously - Pharmakon's wiki said Industrial / Experimental hence my suggestions.... unfortunately Black Metal just ain't my thing so can't really help there other than (Canadian band ?) Revenge - they're pretty intense..... on the subject of Coil / Current 93 / Nurse With Wound et al have you heard of the book 'Englands Hidden Reverse' - well worth a read if you haven't already.....

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## cyberjock (Nov 28, 2016)

roguetrader said:


> yeah I hear you about the 'meh' factor - where does experimental end and shite begin ? to be honest I had to Google the 4 artists in the thread title as i'd never heard of any of 'em previously - Pharmakon's wiki said Industrial / Experimental hence my suggestions.... unfortunately Black Metal just ain't my thing so can't really help there other than (Canadian band ?) Revenge - they're pretty intense..... on the subject of Coil / Current 93 / Nurse With Wound et al have you heard of the book 'Englands Hidden Reverse' - well worth a read if you haven't already.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



Its cool, love, they're all fairly new artists that have begun under those names in just the past 8-9 yrs. 1 of which is from France, and another are two anonymous brothers that stay between the middle east and SF. These are just the 4 I guess that best capture the direction of sound I'm looking to find more of.
Black Metal in its entirety isn't neccessarily my thing. The overall aesthetic, elitism, and lack of innovation in that genre get pretty tired for me. The structure in the songs is just too predictable. But there are a few examples that shine through.

No I haven't, but I'll be sure to look it up though. Thanks for the suggestion ^-^


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 28, 2016)

how do you feel about Psychic TV these days - ol' Genesis ain't exactly aging well is he ? I've always had mixed feelings about the guy anyway - in the past I found him quite inspiring but people I know who new him in England in the '80's had some pretty harsh things to say on the subject.....

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## cyberjock (Nov 28, 2016)

roguetrader said:


> how do you feel about Psychic TV these days - ol' Genesis ain't exactly aging well is he ? I've always had mixed feelings about the guy anyway - in the past I found him quite inspiring but people I know who new him in England in the '80's had some pretty harsh things to say on the subject.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



They're definitely going through some troubles from what I've heard. I haven't seen them recently, but my partner went to the show in Detroit a few months ago. Was apparently kind of a bummer, partially because of tthe crowd(not very respondent and on top of neos/boneheads crashing the show.) Then from what I heard they were just giving tickets away outside to folks on the street at the Portland show cause people just didn't come out. Genesis rubs a lot of people wrongly, both friends and otherwise I think would both agree to that. Not entirely sure what to say outside of that on the matter.


----------

